# Looking for a job or internship in Mexico City



## seb013 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello,
I'm set to graduate from UC Berkeley in May with a Bachelors of Science in "Conservation and Resource Studies". I'm currently actively looking for a job or internship in Mexico City starting in June to be with my girlfriend. My past work experiences include a six month internship with Veolia Water (water supply/sanitation services) in my native Paris and a summer internship with a RFID inlay manufacturer where I created and implemented a waste management process. I'm ideally looking for jobs in the environmental services sector but would open to all form of opportunities. I was raised in France but moved to the States when I was 10. I have studied Spanish extensively (university-level) and have volunteered in Guatemala as an English teacher and particpated in Costa Rica in a turtle conservation project. I am fully trilingual both speaking and writing.
I would be most grateful if anyone had any suggestions or recommandations to help me achieve this endeavor. Furthermore, please do not hesitate to forward to message to anyone who could be interested by my profile or to contact me for further information or documents.
Thank you for your precious help,
Sebastien


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you find some good leads here, but suggest that you also contact commercial companies which might have contracts in Mexico. Here at Lake Chapala, you might benefit by contacting Dr. Tod Stong (no 'r' in that name) for additional contacts. Google will find him for you.


----------

